# Root



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thinking about upgrading to this. What's everyone educated guess as to when this rooted?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

It has been rooted. Look at the stickies


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh OK. My bad. Im using Tapatalk and stickies are on a different tab and I always forget to check them. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

